# Waltraud Meier retiring her Wagner



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

End of an era. Her Isolde last summer at the Munich festival was her last, and her Kundry this spring in Berlin will be her last ever, after 35 years of international performance.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think she is around 60. She was one of the great Wagnerian singers of our era, possessing physical beauty, great acting skills and a very effective voice capable of the tremendous demands of Wagner. I am only familiar with her DVD of Isolde where she is loved by the camera, acts up a storm and sings wonderfully. While not on the level of the great historical Wagnerian sopranos, she was firmly entrenched as one of the top Wagnerian sopranos of our generation. I have heard that she was the best Kundry of her generation from those who saw her perform it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Who's the heir apparent ?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Why is there a lack of an heir to assume the mantle Waltraud M. has retired? It takes so much more than a great voice. My sister had a best friend who was also an opera singer. She was a Wagnerian with a gorgeous, huge, beautiful voice. My sister said if she had been born with those pipes she would be a world class prima donna. Alas, her friend was lazy and inconsistent. She ended up singing Southern gospel concerts all over Germany and was a huge hit, but never had the discipline to carve out a career in Wagner, where her innate talents lay. An interesting anecdote about her: she was very tall and had a huge behind with enormous legs. You would think she would be dateless, but she would go to Italy and the Italian men would follow her down the street in 3's and 4's trying to hit on her


----------



## Braddan (Aug 23, 2015)

I saw her as Otrud in Paris a few years ago and although past her vocal prime, she had magnificent stage presence, oozing evil from every pore. Despite some good singing from some of the others, it was Meier who got the biggest ovation on the night. For anyone who hasn't seen her in this role, I would recommend the DVD/Blu Ray of the Baden Baden production. Also, a fine example of a modern production that really works.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I owe Ms. Meier some great opera evenings, especially singing Wagnerian roles, though I also enjoyed her Leonore very much. 

A wonderful singer, that will be sorely missed on stage, but I think this was the right choice for her to made, at this moment in time.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I think she is around 60. She was one of the great Wagnerian singers of our era, possessing physical beauty, great acting skills and a very effective voice capable of the tremendous demands of Wagner. I am only familiar with her DVD of Isolde where she is loved by the camera, acts up a storm and sings wonderfully. While not on the level of the great historical Wagnerian sopranos, she was firmly entrenched as one of the top Wagnerian sopranos of our generation. I have heard that she was the best Kundry of her generation from those who saw her perform it.


I was fortunate enough to see her Kundry and it surpassed every other performance and recording of the role I have heard. (Yes, better than Callas, yes, even compared to Moedl.) Meier is really a dramatic mezzo who took on some soprano roles, she doesn't have the right timbre for Sieglinde, but it was a compelling portrayal. Her Isolde and Leonora were more successful, but she was best as Kundry, Ortrud and Waltrute. She never gave a lukewarm performance, so she is interesting even in repertoire that doesn't suit her. I hope she continues with recitals for a few more years.

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

schigolch said:


> A wonderful singer, that will be sorely missed on stage, but I think this was the right choice for her to made, at this moment in time.


I have her DVD titled "Waltraud Meier, A Portrait." In it she talks about how she wishes she could have another life to continue singing, she loves it so much, but that when the time comes she will quit. But she was not focusing on that, just noting that she would know when it is time, and would continue to focus on her singing until then. I think she was one of the very great operatic presences of our time.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

No mean klytemnestra either. She will be missed but I suppose there comes a time.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The Conte said:


> I was fortunate enough to see her Kundry and it surpassed every other performance and recording of the role I have heard. (Yes, better than Callas, yes, even compared to Moedl.) Meier is really a dramatic mezzo who took on some soprano roles, she doesn't have the right timbre for Sieglinde, but it was a compelling portrayal. Her Isolde and Leonora were more successful, but she was best as Kundry, Ortrud and Waltrute. She never gave a lukewarm performance, so she is interesting even in repertoire that doesn't suit her. I hope she continues with recitals for a few more years.
> 
> N.


I agree she was best in Kundry, a role seemingly written for her. In that role she was gesamtkunstwerk personified, her performance extending far beyond singing to total stage presence in harmony with the drama. Each act is a different Kundry, and each Kundry was Ms. Meier. Were it not to be the end of Parsifal in performance, the role should in fact be retired from the repertoire.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to see her doing Isolde in Berlin last year with Peter Seiffert as Tristan. Fabulous portrayal. But the Wagner parts are hard and she is probably making the right decision. Better to be remembered for the glorious voice she has than as someone who sang too long and went past her sell by date.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So I assume (hope) Waltraud will continue to sing and perhaps in some operas, just not Wagner operas anymore?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> So I assume (hope) Waltraud will continue to sing and perhaps in some operas, just not Wagner operas anymore?


Most of the time they fade away slowly, some small recitals and suddenly nobody is interested any more


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Most of the time they fade away slowly, some small recitals and suddenly nobody is interested any more


Of course singers are like sportsman in that they love doing what they doing and they also have to make a living at it, even when they're not at the very top. I always like what Joan Sutherland said when she retired and asked the reason why she said I don't want people saying is the poor old thing going on forever


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Of course singers are like sportsman in that they love doing what they doing and they also have to make a living at it, even when they're not at the very top. I always like what Joan Sutherland said when she retired and asked the reason why she said I don't want people saying is the poor old thing going on forever


Modest till the end


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

My one experience of Waltraud Meier was as a last minute replacement Isolde announced from the stage as having flown in on eight hours notice during Daniel Barenboim's debut Tristan run at the Met. Simply put, between Meier's performance and Barenboim's conducting, I don't expect to experience a better T&I in my lifetime, not sure I will even venture to try.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

For Waltraud fans, you must see her in her younger days as Nancy in the 1986 Stuttgart production of Flotow's Martha. It is not an official release and no subtitles.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The under-appreciated 1984 Goodall Parsifal is also a great recording to hear Meier's strong youthful voice in all of its acidic but compelling glory.


----------

